# 5th wheel rocks



## lovebroncos (Jun 25, 2012)

Just set up permanent site. But the rocks everytime we walk. Help I'm getting seasick Please


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum lovebroncos but get used to the rocking.  There are several things out there that will help.  Goggle rvrocking and see what you find.  Wheel chocks, stablizer under the hitch. and getting the jacks set proper helps.  Good luck.


----------



## LEN (Jun 26, 2012)

About 6 moble home jacks(they are very inexpensive) and a tripod for the 5th wheel should do the trick if it is a permanent setup. This gives 9 points of stability with the 5th wheels original 2 and should be solid.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 27, 2012)

The best thing you can do is Wheel Chocks, and I dont mean the plastic ones.  Use the good metal ones that expand between the tires, they will cost you around 100.00 for a pair, but worth it.  Your Stab jacks on the rear wont do anything for front to back rock but the wheel chocks I described will.  The next thing you need is a King Pin Stabilizer.  Those 2 items will help a LOT!!


----------

